# Handbook for fighters...



## v2 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you would like to be an excellent hunter... read this first:

http://www.antyrama.hostingowy.pl/cmhq/skany.pdf


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

> This Account Has Been Suspended
> Please contact the billing/support department as soon as possible.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

I get that too, it would have been interesting to read it if it worked.


----------



## crowdpleaser (Jan 21, 2006)

great!!!!

It does not work,

plz make sure something works bfore u post omething ok?

cp


----------



## v2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry, boys, it was working till yesterday...
I found another link... the best one...

http://rafiger.de/Homepage/Literatur/Schiessfibel.pdf


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Couldn't understand what that said but the pictures were interesting...


----------



## v2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ask Adler for translate...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

i doubt he'll want to translate all of that


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

You never know, but I doubt it...


----------



## v2 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi, it's working...

http://www.antyrama.hostingowy.pl/cmhq/skany.pdf


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting. I wish my German was better


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 24, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## Erich (Jan 24, 2006)

you gentlemen are in luck !

I have this booklet and also translated into the English ......... some 18 years now...

Luftwaffe Gunnery Techniques translated by H.G. Geiss, Valkyrie Publications Ottawa Canada, 1979

good luck as the book is OOP and so is the firm ?? worth you guys checking it out though

Valkyrie Publications
Box 630, Stn. B.
Ottawa, Ontario
Canada KIP 5P7

ISBN # 0-88992-002-8

if this helps and you guys find copies ............. someone owes me big time !!


----------

